# One Shot Lube System, Use Teflon Tape For Threaded Connections?



## Sendit (Oct 31, 2016)

Are you suppose to use teflon tape, thread sealant on the connects that thread in to the machine it self  (2 90 degree eblows on the need, meters screw in to the manifold, etc)?


----------



## TomS (Oct 31, 2016)

I didn't use teflon tape when I plumbed my PM-932 nor did I use thread sealant.  No particular reason, maybe just lazy.  I don't have a good reason why you couldn't.  Not much help am I?

Tom S.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 31, 2016)

I see no reason why you couldn't, but i'm not sure it's needed.


----------



## rgray (Oct 31, 2016)

I think it's most important when using steel on steel. After years of being together they may be very hard to separate. Pipe fittings are more easily removed if they have been Teflon taped.


----------



## mksj (Oct 31, 2016)

I use yellow Teflon tape on the pipe threads, I also noted that the factory machine I have also does this on their threaded pipe fittings on the oiler system. I use Teflon tape mostly because the threads can be a bit rough and not a perfect match. If you use Teflon tape/sealant I would be careful to only put it on the male thread only and start 1-2 threads back, so you will not getting any in the oiler system. The tubing ID is very small and easily blocked. When I cut the tubing lines, I carefully ream the end and check that the line is clear.  Normally I do not use it on compression fittings, but a few times I have had a small leak, and I use a small amount of Teflon tape/dope where the interface seals.


----------



## fixit (Oct 31, 2016)

iron on iron fittings yes use tape. brass fittings not required. 

fixit


----------



## Sendit (Nov 1, 2016)

fixit said:


> iron on iron fittings yes use tape. brass fittings not required.
> 
> fixit




Brass to steel/iron not required.  Why is that?  Just curious.


----------



## fixit (Nov 1, 2016)

Sendit said:


> Brass to steel/iron not required.  Why is that?  Just curious.


brass is soft & will self lub & seal


----------



## benmychree (Nov 9, 2016)

Sendit said:


> Are you suppose to use teflon tape, thread sealant on the connects that thread in to the machine it self  (2 90 degree eblows on the need, meters screw in to the manifold, etc)?


Likely these fittings are made with Dryseal pipe thread (like all brass tube fittings)  sealant is not required.


----------

